# *J'Bo's Enjoying Life Journal*



## J'Bo (May 25, 2004)

New steps = new journal

This past weekend was so amazing. The photographer was extremley happy with my condition and ability to shoot well. I had so much fun i cant even explain how it feels. 

Therefore i have decided that competing is no longer for me. No judge is going to tell me that i am not good enough or that i need to improve something that i like about my self. 

From here on in its training to build a better body ONLY for me  

Relaxing and eating good food is on my plate.

I will train hard to keep my physique and shape my legs and shoulders a bit more, as well stay at my current leaness but still live and enjoy life 

So this is the diet for today;

1- 1 cup egg whites, 1/3 cup oats
2- shake with 1/2 grapefruit
3- steak, spinach, dressing, tomato, 1/2 slice banana bread
4- chicken breast, mayo and cucumber
5- Sex  just joking. just wanted to see if anyone was reading this


----------



## Stacey (May 25, 2004)

Haha I like Meal 5--- I think I'm having that for my meal 5 today as well 

Kidding!

Good Luck sweetie with your dreams & Goals!!!


----------



## shortstuff (May 25, 2004)

Can have some of your meal five??????     I am having withdrawls!!!!!!!!!  Babe you kick ass!!!!  I can not wait to pick up a mag and see your beautiful face!!!


----------



## Sapphire (May 25, 2004)

I just had MY meal 5 and it was GOOOOOOOOD!


----------



## Monolith (May 25, 2004)

Mmmm... have some cookies for me. 

When do we get to see the new pics?  Im sure Riss is refreshing your gallery madly.


----------



## atherjen (May 25, 2004)

I want some Meal 5 !  no fair!  

Great attitude Jen!  

when do we see pics from the photo shoot??


----------



## hardasnails1973 (May 25, 2004)

Meal 5 - let me guess trouser trout right LOL


----------



## J'Bo (May 25, 2004)

HAN...your weird. 

i did not have meal 5 it was just a joke peeps 

i did not get any of the pics from the shoot and will only be getting 2 8x10's so you will have to wait to see them in the mags.


----------



## Sapphire (May 25, 2004)

I WASN"T joking I did have meal 5! 

Can't wait, can I have an autographed copy?


----------



## Jill (May 25, 2004)

J-Bo, Im glad you are not competiting if it makes you happy. Thats the most important thing is YOUR happiness. You dont need some stinkin' judge to tell you you are a hottie!!! Oh ya meal 5- silly girl! 

Those pics...


----------



## djrx06 (May 27, 2004)

Good outlook Jenny......Hope everything went well with the photoshoot.


----------



## Pizzer (May 27, 2004)

Thats awesome that you have made the decision to be HAPPY  
Great meal plan, though i might have modified it to look more like this...
1      - 1 cup egg whites, 1/3 cup oats
1.5   - Sex
2      - shake with 1/2 grapefruit
2.5   - Foreplay + Sex
3      - steak, spinach, dressing, tomato, 1/2 slice banana bread
3.25 - Foreplay + Sex
3.5   - Sex
4    - chicken breast, mayo and cucumber
5- Sex 

Obviously though, I am a man and have a larger appetite weighing in at a solid 185!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (May 27, 2004)




----------



## JLB001 (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pizzer *_
> Thats awesome that you have made the decision to be HAPPY
> Great meal plan, though i might have modified it to look more like this...
> 1      - 1 cup egg whites, 1/3 cup oats
> ...


That would be Craig's diet too!


----------



## Pizzer (May 27, 2004)

hhmm.... all the positive feedback... 
i wish i had more hands...


----------



## hardasnails1973 (May 27, 2004)

yeah i am weird have the hormone levels of that of a 90 year old can make you do strange things I would say LOL


----------



## J'Bo (May 27, 2004)

Well if it were my choice i would have meal 5 for every meal. Would rather eat that than normal food  but then again i am a little devil.
BTW HAN i have to say sorry to you. I got your package. Thanks! Will use them for the next shoot or for a big date


----------



## J'Bo (May 27, 2004)

just popping in to let you know what kinda mood i am in right the last couple of days 

 and one of these  two of these   and definately lots of these    

i can't remember the last time i have felt like this  ok maybe it's because i haven't


----------



## hardasnails1973 (May 27, 2004)

ONce i get my hormones in check I will be back in full swing.  Let me say this NowI know what you women go through each month, unfortunately I have been expereincing it for past 7 months non stop.  Let me say i have alot more sympathy for you when it does come to that month.  As of tommorrow I will not have to go thorugh it any more.  I telling drs its put up or I start shooting UP !!


----------



## J'Bo (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> ONce i get my hormones in check I will be back in full swing.  Let me say this NowI know what you women go through each month, unfortunately I have been expereincing it for past 7 months non stop.  Let me say i have alot more sympathy for you when it does come to that month.  As of tommorrow I will not have to go thorugh it any more.  I telling drs its put up or I start shooting UP !!



sorry i forgot about how this concerns me, cause i aint no bitch when it comes to that time of the month  i think that you put that in the wrnog journal toots


----------



## greekblondechic (May 27, 2004)

I need to get on this diet


----------



## shortstuff (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> sorry i forgot about how this concerns me, cause i aint no bitch when it comes to that time of the month  i think that you put that in the wrnog journal toots


----------



## Pitboss (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> New steps = new journal
> 
> From here on in its training to build a better body ONLY for me



What about for me???? 

I really do love your attitude!!


----------



## Jenny (May 27, 2004)

Let me see, I could start a journal like this now that Justin is here  Meals and cardio at the same time


----------



## sawheet (May 30, 2004)

I was reading, I say step five must be repeated several times a day!!  binge if you will!!


----------



## sawheet (May 30, 2004)

I like step five, I think it should be repeated several times a day!!!   binge if you will!!!


----------



## sawheet (May 30, 2004)




----------



## sawheet (May 30, 2004)

*Jenny!!*

 , baby


----------



## J'Bo (May 30, 2004)

well i have been doing plenty of smiling and plenty of meal 5  
funny how life brings good things to you when you least expect it.
i just want everyone to know that i am a jolly happy jenny.
training, business, friends and men are all perfect


----------



## sawheet (May 30, 2004)

Could not happen to a better person,  I am going to have to give up my "thong status" now that you are taken.


----------



## Pitboss (May 30, 2004)

I'm gonna 

but still can't help but feel happy for my J'bo


----------



## shortstuff (May 30, 2004)

Hey hottie!!!  I am so glad to see you happy, send some of those vibes this way


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 9, 2004)

well just a quick update to let everyone know that i am alive.
more than alive in fact 
i am dancing from tree tops and smiling like there is no tomorrow.
deciding not to compete again was the best decision i could make.
the photos are going to arrive soon and the photographer is elated with how they turned out. he said that if i choose to persue this i will go all the way    
life right now couldnt be better, i am enjoying the weather and a new found friend  taking things slow but heart beats quite fast 
i hope that everyone is doing really well and i miss you all but i am sure you understand that i need to take a break and live life out here to the fullest as summers here are short. i got a raise at work and am buying a new car next week and a new mountain bike  i created a new position at my job that i love and my family is wonderful. i feel like a child discovering life for the first time and no form of stress (even my puter at home DYING  ) seems to bother me at all. i am dancing at the thought of life and what the future holds


----------



## gr81 (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi J, thought I'd pop in and see whatsup, and 2 congratulat ya on your decisions and stuff. haven't talked to ya in a while so its great to see yrou doing so well, thats awesome babe. You deserve it. much love 2 ya jenny. keep doing it how your doing it, you got it! peace


----------



## Stacey (Jun 9, 2004)

Jenny I am soo happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You sound Extremly Happy and thats what matters in life!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 9, 2004)

but seriously ... are you happy?   

I hear you about enjoying the summer days ... they are short lived here in Canada. 

new friend 
new car 
new bike 
new position 
raise 
photographer's vote of confidence 
 ... a person can't ask for much more in life!!

I hope this not competing idea doesn't stop you from visiting.   We still have some drinks to partake of.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 9, 2004)

NT....visiting you two is on the agenda for sure 

Stace....happier than ever 

GR81...hey toots, thanks for stopping by  hope all is well with you two


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 9, 2004)

J'Bo deserve everything she's getting!!       and MORE!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 10, 2004)

Congrats Jen on everything, miss talking to you.    Well, if you ever get a chance shoot me an email, I have three terms left now and I am done, thnk I just aced my finals    Well enjoy the good times.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 10, 2004)

hey shorty i miss you too.
email me when you get a chance love jennyborecky@hotmail.com

my puter is dead at home and the new position at work leaves little time to play on the puter. plus i am in heaven so its hard to come down from the clouds and type  

hugs to you and sapphy.

cyn....thanks love i knew that i would find the feeling again


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 10, 2004)

so piecing together various journals, I gather that the new man in your life is a gym rat and a hunk all at the same time.  Nt's turned detective as _no one_ is feeding him any juicy pms ...


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 10, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> i knew that i would find the feeling again


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 10, 2004)

I will shoot you an email this weekend or Monday, I head out of town in like two hours  so I will be in the clouds this weekend    Love you hun and have a great weekend


----------



## maniclion (Jun 18, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> hey shorty i miss you too.
> my puter is dead at home and the new position at work leaves little time to play on the puter. plus i am in heaven so its hard to come down from the clouds and type


Ah, I was wondering where you disappeared to.


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 19, 2004)

Jenny...I'm so happy for you...everything seems to have come together for ya.

PS - can someone lead me down the path of your favorite meal (#5)...cause I think I am very very lost these days

LOL

Anyway...glad things are going so well...stay in touch when you can


----------



## Jenny (Jun 21, 2004)

Hey J'Booty!! 
I'm so happy you're happy!!   It just makes me grin sitting here at work 
It was about TIME you know  
I'm so excited about seeing the pics, you're going to look so amazing 

Have a great Monday Jenny Poooo!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 21, 2004)

hey peeps 

i am happy as a little flower 
dancing as the days go by 
singing at the tops of the trees 
and enjoying life with wonderful friends and 

yes jenny it was about time i had a person to treat me like a princess and let me smile and laugh all day long...to give me butterflys and sweet hugs


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 21, 2004)

Nice to see you visiting your own journal ...


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 21, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> it was about time i had a person to treat me like a princess and let me smile and laugh all day long...to give me butterflys and sweet hugs


              
AIN'T THAT THE TRUTH???!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 21, 2004)

gotta go he is picking me up from work   will chat soon. miss yah all


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 21, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> gotta go he is picking me up from work   will chat soon. miss yah all


     :bounce:


----------

